# Can you get furniture from villager houses?



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 16, 2020)

This has probably been asked before. In previous games you could either retrieve items from the recycling bin or buy items from houses. Is there any way to get items from villager houses in AC:NH?

Totally not because I want to swipe Olaf's hot tub


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 16, 2020)

Bump?


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 16, 2020)

I haven't run into an option to do that yet.


----------



## angesradieux (Apr 16, 2020)

I haven't encountered that option, but I hope it's possible! Some of my villagers have really nice furniture


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 16, 2020)

I had Gwen in my town, and she decided to move away. This happened just yesterday. I checked the bin on the day she moved, and there was an "ice floor" in the bin, which was an item from her house. It may have been a complete coincidence...but there may be something to it. It wouldn't be too helpful if moving away was the only way to get their stuff, though (and only one random item, at that). Maybe if you gift them an item that takes up the same space as one they currently have, they might throw away the other one and place the new one where it used to be?


----------



## Mello (Apr 16, 2020)

I don't know if they personally gift you their furniture, but when they move out they leave behind furniture in the recycle bin.


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 16, 2020)

Mello said:


> I don't know if they personally gift you their furniture, but when they move out they leave behind furniture in the recycle bin.


Thank goodness Olaf is moving out then  thanks for the help!


----------



## angesradieux (Apr 16, 2020)

That's a little unfortunate. I actually like the villager who has the most furniture I want to steal. Oh well. Guess I'll have to hope I get lucky and find it in Nook's Cranny


----------



## Larimar (Apr 16, 2020)

I havent come across any moments where you're invited to a village'rs house and have the option of buying something from them. But I have had moments where I'll walk into their house, click on something, and then they tell me something about the object. It hasn't resulted in any sales and just seems like more flavor text, but that could be something to look into if theres any chance they may be like "hmm you look awfully interested in that item"? :O


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 16, 2020)

Tbh, I could see them patching in a "special event" day where there is a village-wide yard sale or something. Would certainly be one of those things that would make sense. I believe this was in past games, so I'm sure it will return at some point. Like most things in New Horizons...it's probably just a matter of waiting (way too long). Lol.


----------



## Imbri (Apr 16, 2020)

Mello said:


> I don't know if they personally gift you their furniture, but when they move out they leave behind furniture in the recycle bin.


That's nice to know. Lopez is moving out, and while I'm not fond of him, he did have nice stuff.


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 16, 2020)

LuchaSloth said:


> Tbh, I could see them patching in a "special event" day where there is a village-wide yard sale or something. Would certainly be one of those things that would make sense. I believe this was in past games, so I'm sure it will return at some point. Like most things in New Horizons...it's probably just a matter of waiting (way too long). Lol.


That was an event in wild world haha I remember it was a really cute event


----------



## InkFox (Apr 16, 2020)

I don't know if it is a coincidence or not but I gifted Beau a bed as I was tired of seeing a sleeping bag in his house, and the day after he pinged me to gift me a sleeping bag. So maybe if you gift them stuff they can replace their furniture with, they will give the replaced stuff to you ?


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 16, 2020)

Zell is moving out tomorrow and I'm PRAYING he leaves behind his grand piano lol


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Apr 16, 2020)

Mello said:


> I don't know if they personally gift you their furniture, but when they move out they leave behind furniture in the recycle bin.


They /what/?  I just ran like a crazy to check it out and I found the cloud flooring from when Julian left. I'm so psyched!


----------



## Jetser_Halo (Apr 16, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> Zell is moving out tomorrow and I'm PRAYING he leaves behind his grand piano lol


Is Zell in boxes?? I really want zell in my town!


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 16, 2020)

Jetser_Halo said:


> Is Zell in boxes?? I really want zell in my town!


He already went to someone else, sorry!


----------



## Shydragon (Apr 16, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> Zell is moving out tomorrow and I'm PRAYING he leaves behind his grand piano lol


I had Zell move out too and he left his phonograph. Do you think they always leave the same item for every villager? Well, I guess we'll find out once your Zell moves!


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 16, 2020)

Shydragon said:


> I had Zell move out too and he left his phonograph. Do you think they always leave the same item for every villager? Well, I guess we'll find out once your Zell moves!


I'll update you guys tomorrow with what he leaves!!


----------



## Imbri (Apr 17, 2020)

So, Lopez was a pain until the very end. All the nice things he had - books, tables, chairs, a little fireplace/stove, etc. 

I got a microwave.

Good riddance, I say.


----------



## Rosch (Apr 17, 2020)

I haven't tried it yet but... won't gifting them new furniture replace their current ones? Anyone already tried?


----------



## Raz (Apr 17, 2020)

Tex left a Frozen Pillar inside the recycle bin as he moved out yesterday.


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 17, 2020)

Rosch said:


> I haven't tried it yet but... won't gifting them new furniture replace their current ones? Anyone already tried?


I'm also curious about this. I'm going to experiment and I'll keep ya guys posted


----------



## Sloom (Apr 17, 2020)

re: gifting villagers furniture,
I know that if you gift them clothing and they move out, (some??) of the clothing you gave them will appear in the recycle bin the next day. could be the same for furniture but I wouldn't be able to comment about that because I only ever gift clothes x.x


----------



## Jas (Apr 17, 2020)

dang hippeux must have either really hated me or liked the clothes i gave him because he never left anything in the recycle box LOL


----------



## Edge (Apr 17, 2020)

Marshal asked if his sugar and cream item was part of his look or something like that. I had my character say no and he gave it to me.


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 18, 2020)

Edge said:


> Marshal asked if his sugar and cream item was part of his look or something like that. I had my character say no and he gave it to me.


Were you in his house? Olaf is also smug (and I also have Marshal) So I'd like to give it a shot!


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 18, 2020)

don't think we can anymore as there's no displays like it was in retail, and they don't ask us to visit their homes anymore.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 18, 2020)

I have had a few instances where I've given them something and they replaced an item, only for them to later ping me and give me the item they replaced...

... only for them to put the item they replaced back into their house. So I have no clue. I might just have bizarre luck.


----------



## Bugs (Apr 18, 2020)

InkFox said:


> I don't know if it is a coincidence or not but I gifted Beau a bed as I was tired of seeing a sleeping bag in his house, and the day after he pinged me to gift me a sleeping bag. So maybe if you gift them stuff they can replace their furniture with, they will give the replaced stuff to you ?



I think the starter villagers will always give away items from their tent days, Renée has pinged me twice to give me a sleeping bag and a portable radio, and Mac pinged me to give me a lantern, so that might just be the starter villagers with their starting equipment?

Edit: wait, Beau is a lazy villager right so he wouldn't have been one of the tent guys, so maybe it's unrelated to what I said


----------



## Edge (Apr 18, 2020)

RooftopsRevolution said:


> Were you in his house? Olaf is also smug (and I also have Marshal) So I'd like to give it a shot!


Not in his house, it just happened when I saw him thinking heavily outside.


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 18, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> don't think we can anymore as there's no displays like it was in retail, and they don't ask us to visit their homes anymore.


RIP to home visits. The best part of New Leaf IMO

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020



Edge said:


> Not in his house, it just happened when I saw him thinking heavily outside.


Good to know. I’ll check it out and keep y’all posted!


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 18, 2020)

InkFox said:


> I don't know if it is a coincidence or not but I gifted Beau a bed as I was tired of seeing a sleeping bag in his house, and the day after he pinged me to gift me a sleeping bag. So maybe if you gift them stuff they can replace their furniture with, they will give the replaced stuff to you ?


I gifted a bed to Sprocket for the same reason, and now he has both the bed and the sleeping bag displayed in his house. I don't know what to think anymore.

My biggest wish with the villagers' furniture is to be able to catalogue items that you touch in their houses and they tell you about.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 18, 2020)

Shydragon said:


> I had Zell move out too and he left his phonograph. Do you think they always leave the same item for every villager? Well, I guess we'll find out once your Zell moves!


I got his billard's table yesterday and today I found his piano bench in my bin as well!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 18, 2020)

LuchaSloth said:


> Tbh, I could see them patching in a "special event" day where there is a village-wide yard sale or something. Would certainly be one of those things that would make sense. I believe this was in past games, so I'm sure it will return at some point. Like most things in New Horizons...it's probably just a matter of waiting (way too long). Lol.



It’d be really cool if they brought back the flea market from WW. That was probably the only event I liked in WW bc most of them were terrible, lol


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 18, 2020)

SirBadger said:


> It’d be really cool if they brought back the flea market from WW. That was probably the only event I liked in WW bc most of them were terrible, lol


Takoyaki is the best food lol 
I mean La-Di-Day was...................An event lol The Flea market was so good I just hated rearranging my house to get prepared for it. I miss generally being able to hang out with your villagers in your house haha


----------



## coderp (Apr 18, 2020)

LuchaSloth said:


> I had Gwen in my town, and she decided to move away. This happened just yesterday. I checked the bin on the day she moved, and there was an "ice floor" in the bin, which was an item from her house. It may have been a complete coincidence...but there may be something to it. It wouldn't be too helpful if moving away was the only way to get their stuff, though (and only one random item, at that). Maybe if you gift them an item that takes up the same space as one they currently have, they might throw away the other one and place the new one where it used to be?


Yep, can confirm this happens. Keaton moved out, I found a racecar bed in the bin. That was a signature item of his house!


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 18, 2020)

Mira moved out and some wallpaper and flooring was in the bin lol that's anticlimactic


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 19, 2020)

RooftopsRevolution said:


> RIP to home visits. The best part of New Leaf IMO



don't understand the concept by removing that. the importance of writing letter, i'd understand because it's 2020. but being invited and villagers dropping by your house makes it more like an active neighborhood ya know.


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 19, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> don't understand the concept by removing that. the importance of writing letter, i'd understand because it's 2020. but being invited and villagers dropping by your house makes it more like an active neighborhood ya know.


Production time :/ they were really strapped for this. They had to delay because staff were on such a major crunch.


----------

